# Vijish's Fancy Pigeons



## Vijish (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fancy Pigeons*

check out my website on pigeons
http://www.freewebs.com/vijish/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk, Vijish.

What lovely fancy pigeons you have got there.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vijish and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I started this new thread to make it easier for members to talk to you about your lovely pigeons.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME!

You have beautiful birds!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Vijish - welcome to the forum. I know you will like it.

You have very beautiful pigeons and thank you for sharing them with us. Your website is nicely laid out.


----------

